
Plutonium is missing, but the government says nothing - onychomys
https://www.publicintegrity.org/2018/07/16/21834/plutonium-missing-government-says-nothing
======
ill0gicity
Marty: Doc, you don't just walk into a store and ask for plutonium. Did you
rip this off?

Doc: Of course, from a group of Libyan Nationalists. They wanted me to build
them a bomb, so I took their plutonium and in turn gave them a shiny bomb case
full of used pinball machine parts.

